# Latex-Fonts: .sty not found

## manuels

Hi,

ich möchte in meinem Latex-File das Paket MinionPro nutzen.

Installiert ist es auch: 

```
# equery b /usr/share/emacs/etc/auctex/style/MinionPro.el

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/emacs/etc/auctex/style/MinionPro.el in *... ]

app-emacs/auctex-11.85 (/usr/share/emacs/etc/auctex/style/MinionPro.el)

```

Aber es existiert keine .sty-Datei.

Latex sagt:

```
ERROR: LaTeX Error: File `MinionPro.sty' not found.
```

Ich glaube, ich muss irgendwie die Latex-Font-DB aktualisieren, aber ich weis nicht wie.

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Manuel

----------

## koschi

Hi, 

probier mal

```
# texhash
```

Dann sollte LaTeX die Datei finden.

----------

## manuels

ney, hat leider nichts gebracht.

----------

## mv

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Installiert ist es auch:

 

Ach ja? Hast Du es händisch installiert? M.W. ist es nicht in texlive-2007 enthalten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # equery b /usr/share/emacs/etc/auctex/style/MinionPro.el
> ```
> ...

 

Das hat ja nun mit dem Paket selbst nichts zu tun - hier geht es ja nur um die Emacs-/Auctex-Unterstützung für dieses Paket.

----------

## manuels

achso, ok.

Auf http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/ecatmur/index.html.en gibt es ein Ebuild dazu.

Damit schient es zu klappen. Danke

EDIT: Jetzt wird es ein bisschen Offtopic, aber wie kann ich den Namen des Fonts herausfinden?

Hab es mit 

```

\fontfamily{MinionPro}

\fontencoding{OT1}

\fontseries {L}

\fontshape {F}

\selectfont

```

probiert, aber das klappt nicht.

Folgende Dateien wurden erstellt: (Link)

----------

## mv

 *manuels wrote:*   

> EDIT: Jetzt wird es ein bisschen Offtopic, aber wie kann ich den Namen des Fonts herausfinden?

 

Das kann beliebig schwierig werden. Reicht Dir das 

```
\usepackage{MinionPro}
```

 nicht? (Möglicherweise kannst Du dem Paket auch noch Optionen übergeben, die in der Anleitung stehen sollten). Als Anleitung kommt von den gelisteten Files wohl /usr/share/doc/minionpro-2.1/README.bz2 in Betracht oder auch /usr/share/texmf/doc/latex/MinionPro, wobei Letzteres vielleicht nur ein leeres Directory ist? Womöglich bekommst Du die Anleitung auch erst, wenn Du das Paket mit USE=doc nochmals emergt?

----------

